# Look What Email Brought Today



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

"_Paul, if you provide me your mailing address I would_

like to donate an electric watch to you. I think you

will like it and perhaps I can view it on your site in

the future. Regards. Gary"

As far as I'm aware, I don't know this Gary, so his generosity is even more surprising....so "thank you" Gary.

Now the waiting begins







what could it be?

I do mention on my web site that I'm missing the more exotic and expensive Hamilton Electrics like the Ventura, Everest, Spectra etc....wow, if it was one of those....









Or could it be a Lord Elgin with that first Elgin electric movement (cal 725) that has so far eluded me?

Or maybe an Epperlein --- an extremely rare German version of the Hamilton 500; it was produced in partnership with Hamilton.









I guess it could also be a Timex.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I bet is one of those Timex thing you threatened me with all those months ago!!!!









Can't wait to see.

I got one like this several months ago.

A guy called Eric, emailed me to say he was sending his Eterna sonic to me as it was bust and he thought i might like it for spares.

It arrived, excellent condition and marked with 35yrs service at Ford. i replied saying did he really want to give it away as it must have sentimental value..yes he replied.i took it too a jewellers and they said it was knackered and would cost Â£300+ to fix..

Anyway i tweaked it a bit and gave it a clean and sent it back, with a small charge for time and postage.., result...one very Happy Eric.

Regards Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Either way Paul, its a superb gesture. Nice that people do these things.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm one of those people who always believes the cup is half full, so I expect it's something a bit special, Paul. It must surely be one that you haven't got already, otherwise why would he suggest sending it to you?









Of course those people who think the cup is half empty might worry about you giving your address to someone you don't know, who has seen from your site what a fabulous collection you have..... or is that a bit too synical?









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe it`s one of those 100 Dynatron Electrodynamic prototypes Omega made


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What ever it is, it's truly a nice gesture


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Do you know what it is yet Paul? I'm intrigued I have to say and gestures like this are fantastic and a real delight. One of the great thinks about the interweb and watch forums too.

Hope you find out soon.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. No it's not me


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

PhilM said:


> What ever it is, it's truly a nice gesture


Yes it is!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Struth! The postman has just delivered it ... all the way from Salem, Oregon.









Not what I was expecting at all!









It dates from about 1978 and is _brand new_ still in its inner and outer boxes complete with all papers and price tag on the bracelet. You wont believe the shape of the case or the colour of the dial!







Nor the condition....it is spotless!

I do have one example of this quite rare model on my web site but nothing like this one.









Judging from the Inflation Calculator and exchange rates etc, it would cost Â£464 to buy the watch today....although I'm not sure if the currency concerned has been devalued since 1978....

Any ideas?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sod the value/cost calc, lets see pics!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Sod the value/cost calc, lets see pics!!!


Patience! I need to find an anti-dazzle filter for my camera...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuff that, I'll stick me shades on... post em already!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, here it is...a 1973 Seiko Elnix....in pristine condition with a very heavy faceted glass crystal. The Elnix model is much rarer that the earlier EL-370. With this price tag, I guess this was bought in Japan --- I need to go back and ask Gary a few more questions.

Working well...not sure if that is a Japanese only date wheel...not tried it yet.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow.

That is a nice gift.....give me a pleasent feeling inside that there is hope for the human race yet!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

And me Keith. Superb Paul. Its really very cool


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I like that!!! Very cool indeed! I concur with Keith, what a nice gift! there is hope for us yet!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

What a handsome gift, and just as faceted crystals are making an (ill judged IMO) comeback:

2008 Seiko Spirit 6R15 SARB005










That Gary is a very nice chap indeed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

The only problem being that it looks far too good to wear, but what a nice problem to have.

Another name to be added to your Xmas card list.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Paul,

I think it's a very nice gift. The donor is convinced, as me, that yu deserve it and that this watch is of course in very very good hands.

Yur website is maybe the more interesting one for electric watches, with plenty of documentations, information and nice pics.

Be proud of this gift, it's the fruit of yur work,

Bertrand


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice.....Nice and pink......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice watch, and a lovely gesture. Restores your faith in human nature.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys!

Must now go and email Gary to thank him ... and see if he knows the history of this watch.

BTW: the day wheel is in Japanese _and_ English....another bonus...not that it makes any difference...710 has already told me never to wear this watch!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul, that is so cool I`ve had to put the central heating up to stop myself shivering


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

That look's stunning Paul, If you get an opportunity It would be great to see the case back (even the innards if its possible).

How does this movement compare to others (swiss) from the same era?

Great gesture too, it must be credit to you and your great website









regards

Derek


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here you go Derek! Nothing special about the case back...looks like most other Seiko backs.

This is Cal. 0703A and runs at a frequency of 4 Hz. The Swiss ESA Dynotron series (9150 through to 9158) ran between 3 Hz and 4 Hz. The earlier Seiko 3700 ran at 6 Hz as did the Citizen Cosmotrons.

To be honest, I think these Japanese and Swiss transistorized balance wheel watches are all fairly similar and have similar timing keeping abilities --- and they are very good time keepers in my view...so much better than those electric watches that came before them. The Japanese versions look much tidier to me...

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now that's what I call a proper Brighton watch!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice movement!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> OK, here it is...a 1973 Seiko Elnix....in pristine condition with a very heavy faceted glass crystal. The Elnix model is much rarer that the earlier EL-370. With this price tag, I guess this was bought in Japan --- I need to go back and ask Gary a few more questions.
> 
> Working well...not sure if that is a Japanese only date wheel...not tried it yet.


Very nice Paul.

Gary if you're reading this....... I salute you sir! What a noble thing to do!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Darn...I've had a reply from Gary....I was convinced he was going to say something along the lines of ...

"_In March 1973, when the last American combat soldiers were leaving South Vietnam, I was one of the remaining military advisors and Marines, who were protecting U.S. installations. For the United States, the war was officially over. Of the more than 3 million Americans who have served in the war, almost 58,000 are dead, and over 1,000 are missing in action. Some 150,000 Americans were seriously wounded. I finally got out in June 1973 and had 3 weeks R&R in Tokyo before returning to the States....picked up the watch there._"

Instead, he said "_I won the watch last month on Japan Yahoo. The image was not coloured and the watch was just a little to "gaudy" for me_".

Oh well.







Thanks anyway Gary.

Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That lovely Paul, and to receive the B&P's







what a nice bloke for sure


----------

